# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Forum] Divers soucis avec le forum

## Eurok

J'ouvre un topic général pour les soucis sur le forum probablement à tort puisqu'il en existe probablement déjà un.

Je vais exposer deux soucis personnels: 

- je ne peux pas modifier ma signature dans mon profil, est-ce normal ? 

- le moteur de recherche intégré manque souvent de pertinence, de même est-ce normal ? (Trop de sujets ? ) 

Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## garyturner

Allez, super topik.

Depuis quelques jours je ne recois plus mes notifs de suivi par mail... Et là bim c'esty passé par defaut dans les spams gmail. La loose, je n'ai rien changé. Bon j'ai arrangé le soucis mais avis aux devs :/

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le moteur de recherche du forum est dans notre to do list car il est effectivement bien pérave.
Et pour les mails qui passent en spam, on est sur le problème et ça devrait être bientôt réglé.

----------


## Wobak

Croyez moi, le moteur de recherche, je me bats littéralement avec  ::(:

----------


## garyturner

Les notifs ne sont plus en spam mais elles n'arrivent plus ^^

----------


## Erreur

> Croyez moi, le moteur de recherche, je me bats littéralement avec


Mais tu l'as trouvé alors ?

(désolé)

----------


## Wobak

Non je suis en déplacement pro là. J'essaye d'implémenter Sphinx search pour améliorer les choses, mais on a une installation de vBulletin un peu custom, sans CMS et Blog, ce qui fait pas mal bugger sphinx.

J'essaye de m'y pencher la semaine pro.

garyturner tu as un email dans quel domaine ?

----------


## garyturner

Je suis sur Gmail. 
Le fofo retrouve bien le bon endroit ou reprendre la lecture des nouveaux messages mais adieu les notifs. Mais étonnant que je sois le seul à me plaindre, a moins que je sois le seul concerné.

----------


## Wobak

Non, j'ai une ou 2 autres personnes qui ont le souci.

La plupart des gens maintenant utilisent les extensions de navigateur

----------


## garyturner

Je lis ça surtout sur mon tel dans les transports avec les notifs de tous les forums que je suis  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Je vais chercher pourquoi certains emails ne partent pas du coup.

----------


## JoResta

Coucou ici, 

j'ai un contact steam qui me dis qu'il est impossible pour lui de valider son inscription le mail de confirmation n'arrive pas. Il a essayé avec une adresse gmail et free.fr , je sais pas si ça vous aide, en tout cas j'aurais passé le message  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Envoie moi son login par mp

----------


## dino86

Bonjour j'ai le même soucis pour un ami, il ne reçoit pas de mail de confirmation. Je peux envoyer son pseudo par MP si ilm faut.

----------


## Wobak

Je pense que je sais ce qui se passe mais je ne peux rien régler avant demain matin. Envoyez moi les infos par MP.

----------


## dino86

Ca marche

----------


## garyturner

Les notifs mail semblent être reviendues :wabon:

----------


## Wobak

J'ai fait quelques réglages  ::):  

Merci d'être venu prévenir  :;):

----------


## Saeko

Bonjour, j'ai envoyé un message privé à un membre, je voulais le garder et j'ai donc coché la case pour en faire une copie dans "message envoyé" hors impossible de le trouver, j'ai un dossier "élément envoyé" est ce bien celui là ? Mais il actuellement vide  ::sad::  merci.



Edit : Le message ne c'était en fait pas envoyé suite à la restriction de 5000 caractères, la sauvegarde marche bien.

----------


## Strife

Bonjour, 
 Je viens me faire la voix de [CPC]aggelon, qui m'a contacté par Steam:


Si jamais quelqu'un du site pouvait voir son problème?

----------


## aggelon

Merci Strife d'avoir fait suivre mes demandes, et merci à toi Wobak de m'avoir débloqué !  ::lol::

----------


## Strife

Salut, j'ai un petit problème, j'ai voulu changer de mdp et voici le zoli message que j'ai eu juste après:



> Failed to connect to boutique.pressenonstop.com port 80: No route to host on line 456 in /home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/unirest/src/Unirest/Request.php
> #0 /home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/unirest/src/Unirest/Request.php(220): Unirest\Request::send('GET', 'http://boutique...', Array, Array, NULL, NULL)
> #1 /home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/Client.php(51): Unirest\Request::get('http://boutique...', Array, Array)
> #2 /home/cpc/www/forums/profile.php(430) : eval()'d code(4): Client->post('user/email', Array)
> #3 /home/cpc/www/forums/profile.php(430): eval()
> #4 {main}

----------


## Wobak

Merci pour le feedback, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux réessayer ?

----------


## Strife

C'est fait et ça marche! Merci beaucoup.
Il me reste à me remettre en connexion automatique . ::ninja::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Hello ! 

C'est pas vraiment un bug mais plus une question :

Est-il possible de supprimer un sondage d'un topic pour en refaire un nouveau sur le même topic ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ce n’était pas possible sur l’ancienne version, je ne sais pas ce qu’il en est avec la nouvelle.

----------


## gailiyatsi

> Je suis sur Gmail. 
> Le fofo retrouve bien le bon endroit ou reprendre la Audacity Find My iPhone Origin lecture des nouveaux messages mais adieu les notifs. Mais étonnant que je sois le seul à me plaindre, a moins que je sois le seul concerné.


Le moteur de recherche du forum est dans notre to do list car il est effectivement bien pérave.

----------


## nemra

Coucou les coincoins,  hum comment dire, j'utilise Chrome et depuis quelque jour, les messages twitter intégrés au messages du forum n'apparaissent plus!

Aprés vérification, c'est l’extension de duckduckgo, mais pourquoi?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sûrement car c'est considéré comme une forme de tracking. Regarde si tu peux définir une exception pour le domaine canardpc.com dans les paramètres de ton extension.

----------

